

Milwaukee protocol (treating rabies without the vaccine) - scythe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milwaukee_protocol

======
DanielStraight
Until I heard about this (previously), I had no idea that the rabies survival
rate was 0. That's seriously insane.

